# Cast Call For River Runners



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi All, just had a chat with Molly. There are a broad number of paddlers who may be interested in this. FYI, yours, tom

*From:* Molly Tom [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, February 19, 2014 10:39 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* Major NYC Production Company Now Casting People Who Call the Water Home!

Hello Tom!
My name is Molly Tom [email protected] and I'm a Casting Associate with Leftfield Entertainment, a New York City-based television production company that creates a number of programs for various cable networks such as The History Channel, Discovery, A&E and National Geographic - including the international smash hit, "Pawn Stars." I came across your website while researching the Colorado River and thought that you may be able to help us out with a new project we're working on! It seems like you may be able to point us in the right direction or it could be a perfect fit for some of the members of your esteemed organization.

We’re currently on a nationwide search for people who call the water, "home." We're looking for folks with great, adventurous personalities who spend most or all of their time making a life for themselves on the water. Whether its going on week long adventure trips or cruising in a houseboat, if you live your life on and around the water and believe there's no better life – we want to hear from YOU! Likewise, if you know someone else who might be right for this, please let us know! Any help in spreading the word would be greatly appreciated.
I've included our casting notice below, but if you have any questions or would like more information, please don't hesitate to email me at [email protected] or call 212-564-2607 ext. 2630 to speak with a casting producer.
Thanks in advance and we look forward to hearing from you!
Best,
Molly 
​ *From the Producers who brought you “Pawn Stars,” “American Restoration,” and “Oddities”… *​ *NOW CASTING PEOPLE WHO CALL THE WATER "HOME!"*​ *Have you traded in a life on land for a life on the water? *​ *Do you love the challenge of making your way across the country via shanty boat?*​ *Are you a true survivalist who thrives on the water? *​ *Are you a loner or part of a drifting community?*​ *Whether you live on the water full or part time, if you're happiest when you're living off the water, we want to hear from YOU!*​ *For more information and to speak with a Casting Producer, please email [email protected] with your name, location, a photo and a brief description of yourself and your life on the water. We look forward to hearing from you!*


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what is the best line for a houseboat or "shanty boat" in Crystal and Lava?


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Leftfield Pictures

left field pictures does Pawn Stars.

Plus a lot of other reality TV.

=======

They're looking not for your well designed boat to show off but one intelligent guy surrounded by morons where stuff gets broken because of the morons. In this case that would be on a river.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe they could develop some conflict between contractors and free boaters.

Also, I hear they're looking for people to play government agents to barricade river access.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

duct tape said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the best line for a houseboat or "shanty boat" in Crystal and Lava?


Left at Crystal Right at Lava ...


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

sleighr said:


> Left at Crystal Right at Lava ...


I always run my houseboat down the center of Crystal and over the ledge hole in Lava. Both sweet lines!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope, with my sarcasm, that I haven't blown my chance to star, or at the very least, co-star in this production...


----------



## GCHiker4887 (Feb 10, 2014)

duct tape said:


> I hope, with my sarcasm, that I haven't blown my chance to star, or at the very least, co-star in this production...


I am already planning for the spinoff: I am going to run my Houseboat (aka Shanty Town Hall) down the Grand WHILE making Moonshine and dredging for gold. Now that's reality TV Genius! Just to make sure everyone is clear though, no motors on my rig. All solar and oar powered. Except for the blender. That puppy is four-stroke and 100 hp!

Sign me up!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

duct tape said:


> I hope, with my sarcasm, that I haven't blown my chance to star, or at the very least, co-star in this production...


The opening has already been set with the inflating of a Saturn.
That part was cast long ago.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I heard it was going to be narrated by Dave Scadden


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

They need to talk to kayakers, not rafters wanting to show off their awesome frame and setup.....unfortunately most of the folks that travel and make a living off the water don't pay attention to this shit show of a forum anymore...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Somehow I can't help but think that the river runners any "reality" show portrays will be a bunch of ******** in pool toy boats, storing everything in Wal-Mart drybags, tossing trash all over the place, getting into fights left and right, and generally giving the rest of us a bad rap. A well run trip of environmentally conscious boaters just wouldn't have enough drama for this shit media.

I can just envision the scout at Killer Fang Falls with Bubba Joe Moran trying to talk everyone into running it in their sit-on-top kayaks...


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Kayakers will be second season.
Amerika is not ready for Kayakers just yet.

=============

In the first season Drunk guys peeing in the river will give everyone here a good image.

It is not a good thing when reality TV comes to something you value.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

Too bad, I thought this might be my big break. However, as anyone who has watched me run Lava knows, I spend a great deal of time "in" the water, not "on" the water...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

BilloutWest said:


> It is not a good thing when reality TV comes to something you value.


Yup, my bad. You are absolutely correct. I envisioned Bombflow on the History Channel....more like shitflow embarrassing the entire whitewater community...


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> Somehow I can't help but think that the river runners any "reality" show portrays will be a bunch of ******** in pool toy boats, storing everything in Wal-Mart drybags, tossing trash all over the place, getting into fights left and right, and generally giving the rest of us a bad rap. A well run trip of environmentally conscious boaters just wouldn't have enough drama for this shit media.
> 
> I can just envision the scout at Killer Fang Falls with Bubba Joe Moran trying to talk everyone into running it in their sit-on-top kayaks...


No, as long as we can keep the Kayakers out of the show it will be fine;
I mean, the drama of the groover thing would add style to the show each day; and imagine the drama of pulling up on Lava after 10 shows of; This is (insert rapid of the day).........Lava makes this thing look like a flat water coast.

But the downside is that every putz in 50 states will be buying their Walmart $40 pool toy, strapping on the seat cushions from their couch (use bottom seat cushion for floatation) and heading for the nearest creek or river. 

But keeping the kayakers out of the show may be a challenge; I can envision night raids by fleets of kayakers following the smell of hops down river to the source (production teams cooler full of Dos Equis) and creating even more drama.

Or, it could be that in a flash of brilliant production they'll bring in the stars from their other reality shows for a run down Cataract at spring flood. (Imagines cast of Pawn Stars standing around artifact debating value of item while slurping down stolen Dos Equis)


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Schutzie said:


> Or, it could be that in a flash of brilliant production they'll bring in the stars from their other reality shows for a run down Cataract at spring flood. (Imagines cast of Pawn Stars standing around artifact debating value of item while slurping down stolen Dos Equis)


If they could also bring the Kardashians, and the casts from America's Got Talent, American Idol, The Voice, Real Housewifes, Beverly Hills Rich Kids (I could go on here), and maybe lose some of them in the Big Drops, it would be IMHO a public service.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah get the portable shitter on tape, best shot like its a crab cage coming over the side of the boat.. I'd be down but more than likely they wouldn't beable to keep up. It would turn into a gas station road trip with a few shots of paddling . The world couldn't handle creek boaters.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

They need the crew from the dechutes at 16000 cfs thread. Inner tubes strapped to wood frame over lava? Merika would eat it up.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

This show would be great if they follow some hippy trash around at Gauley season.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm thinking of applying, reality TV loves some ******** nowadays so I got a good chance. I could raft while drinking moonshine...and stop to dig some ginseng and shoot some ducks while running rapids.

....just realized....there's pretty much nothing I do on the river that I want/need on video.

Shucks


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

2kanzam, we may be long lost brothers after all!


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd guess they're more interested in people who live on their house/sail boats and literally live on the water. I can't imagine them getting much footage out of a week long whitewater trip.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

2kanzam said:


> I'm thinking of applying, reality TV loves some ******** nowadays so I got a good chance. I could raft while drinking moonshine...and stop to dig some ginseng and shoot some ducks while running rapids.
> 
> ....just realized....there's pretty much nothing I do on the river that I want/need on video.
> 
> Shucks


Pffft...not a chance it's 'shine' and 'seng' brother. You already blew it with lack of lingo.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

2kanzam said:


> ....just realized....there's pretty much nothing I do on the river that I want/need on video.


Hey Alex, at least no one would be able to blackmail you with the footage since it'd already be public!

I'm sure that moonshine would bring your IQ right down to the level they're looking for and make you prime to do the kind of stunts that'll sell ads on "reality" TV... 

-AH


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

carvedog said:


> Pffft...not a chance it's 'shine' and 'seng' brother. You already blew it with lack of lingo.


I'm as genuine a ******* as it gets son, I don't need to adhere to the "required" jargon when I've been making it and diggin it my whole life.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> Hey Alex, at least no one would be able to blackmail you with the footage since it'd already be public!
> 
> I'm sure that moonshine would bring your IQ right down to the level they're looking for and make you prime to do the kind of stunts that'll sell ads on "reality" TV...
> 
> -AH


 
Who's Alex?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

2kanzam said:


> Who's Alex?


I'm thinking you've been confused with Kazak4x4.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

2kanzam said:


> I'm as genuine a ******* as it gets son, I don't need to adhere to the "required" jargon when I've been making it and diggin it my whole life.


This isn't about you. 
This about TV.

But next time you are in Idaho stop in, I have a business idea to talk about.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*From:* Molly Tom [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, February 19, 2014 10:39 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* Major NYC Production Company Now Casting People Who Call the Water Home!
*From the Producers who brought you “Pawn Stars,” “American Restoration,” and “Oddities”… *​ *NOW CASTING PEOPLE WHO CALL THE WATER "HOME!"*​ *Have you traded in a life on land for a life on the water? *​ *Do you love the challenge of making your way across the country via shanty boat?*​ *Are you a true survivalist who thrives on the water? *​ *Are you a loner or part of a drifting community?*​ *Whether you live on the water full or part time, if you're happiest when you're living off the water, we want to hear from YOU!*​*For more information and to speak with a Casting Producer, please email [email protected] with your name, location, a photo and a brief description of yourself and your life on the water. We look forward to hearing from you!*




[/QUOTE]

How would we work out the expense sharing on a private trip:roll:


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

How would we work out the expense sharing on a private trip:roll:[/QUOTE]

I think as long as the boater doesn't make any money you'll be fine.


----------

